# Toyota FJ Cruisers Locking Fuel Cap



## goatthoma (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear Friend,

recently i purchased Toyota FJ Cruiser, now i understand this one doesn’t have locking fuel cap, am worried about that, anyone doing harm to that 
am parking my car not in a secured place,

Anyone know where i can find , any local spare parts shop to purchase locking fuel cap?

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Doesn't the fuel flap cover lock with your central locking? If not, I would imagine it should unless Toyota have been cutting corners.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have an Escape that doesnt have a locking fuel cap and had no issues in like ten months. 

?? Is there a problem with people messing with fuel in the UAE ????


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

never heard of anyone stealing gas out of a car in Dubai.


----------

